# My Pussy Stinks!



## chris220480 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a problem with my cat, in that it won't groom itself and becomes very dirty and smelly. We have resorted to washing her ourselves in the bath using baby shampoo, much to her disgust!

She is approx 4 yrs old, good appetite, active (good mouse catcher), a friendly and content rescue cat. One other thing we have noticed is that for a small cat, she drinks quite a lot, and subsequently, pees a lot.

Can anyone suggest anything I can do to get my cat to keet itself clean and fresh??


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

chris220480 said:


> I have a problem with my cat, in that it won't groom itself and becomes very dirty and smelly. We have resorted to washing her ourselves in the bath using baby shampoo, much to her disgust!
> 
> She is approx 4 yrs old, good appetite, active (good mouse catcher), a friendly and content rescue cat. One other thing we have noticed is that for a small cat, she drinks quite a lot, and subsequently, pees a lot.
> 
> Can anyone suggest anything I can do to get my cat to keet itself clean and fresh??


I would take her to the vets...
Lack of hygiene along with drinking a lot and passing a lot of fluids could be a sign that she's under the weather.


----------



## chris220480 (Jun 2, 2008)

This has been going on for about a year. She had a check-up last week at the vets - jabs, etc. Bloods were done - all Ok. The vet suggested she is just lazy!


----------



## kate shipley (May 28, 2008)

its unusual for a cat to be like that, all my cats have been very very vain.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Ok then - that's good.
I hope someone else has better advice as I'm not to sure. 
I would probably brush her often instead of washing her - I would only wash very occasionally as it will remove natural oils from her coat. Plus there is a chance she doesn't like the baby stuff and it could be adding to the problem of why she won't lick her coat.


----------



## chris220480 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Emily, good common sence advice - will try that.

I wonder if there's a spray that I could use to encourage my cat to lick itself? I must say I haven't seen one. Anyone else.......?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

I've never heard of one...
Maybe you should copyright that idea and get working on it


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Unusual for a cat not to groom, unless poorly. But as you say, you've got all the checks done
Not sure what to suggest really. Baby powder rubbed into the fur left in for a bit, then brushed out is very good for getting rid of oils & smells. You may just have to resign yourself to brushing daily. But then thats not a bad thing, lol.*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Bit left field but maybe try putting some of his/her fav wet food along her sides and paws and see if this helpsI would imagine it's not too nice havin' a smelly pussy


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

kate shipley said:


> all my cats have been very very vain.


Mine too, I can't think of anything other than what's already been said apart from, good title!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

good title! 
I know-loved it too


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I know this may sound like an old wives' tale but my grandparents always used to butter the paws of a cat when they took it on holiday so that it would know where to come back to - I suppose the licking 'fixed' the smell of the new place and the butter was a treat.

So the smearing food idea may not be so weird after all......


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

fem fresh springs to mind for some reason


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> fem fresh springs to mind for some reason


PMSL


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> fem fresh springs to mind for some reason


*Hahahaha*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> fem fresh springs to mind for some reason


Lady-ya too much but like it


----------



## chris220480 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks all, will try everything mentioned. I gave her a bath 4 days ago, and she's starting to pong again already!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> fem fresh springs to mind for some reason


hahaha i just hope the men on this forum don't ask what it is


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

chris220480 said:


> Thanks all, will try everything mentioned. I gave her a bath 4 days ago, and she's starting to pong again already!


Sorry Chris220-we do get a bit silly-but couldn't help itLet us know how you and she get on,could it be her diet?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

chris220480 said:


> Thanks all, will try everything mentioned. I gave her a bath 4 days ago, and she's starting to pong again already!


Hve u tryed soap and water ?? slap it around pussy and bobs ya uncle 

No seriously tho i do hope u can find somethink real soon...nothing worse then a smelly pussy or a dog.

Is there no talc dry shampoo for cats??? i know they do like a talc dry shampoo for dogs and it works wonders on my mutleys


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Is there no talc dry shampoo for cats??? i know they do like a talc dry shampoo for dogs and it works wonders on my mutleys


*Good thinking batman Yes, there is a cat shampoo, it's called Johnsons Coat Care Dry Shampoo*


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Good thinking batman Yes, there is a cat shampoo, it's called Johnsons Coat Care Dry Shampoo*


there ya ave it robin  i do ave my moments...not often, but i do.

not sure how effective cat dry shampoos are but i know the dog one has my dogs smelling devine for a few days lol.


----------



## Boleyn (Feb 1, 2008)

Great title, and it made me have a look at the thread

Daily grooming is all that I can suggest too.

Good luck


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha I was PMSL when I saw that title! 

try putting a little bit of talc on her coat to make her smell fresh!

I cant say I've ever had a cat that doesnt clean itself?


----------

